# Whats your favorite energy drink



## Wolfpack76 (Jan 6, 2008)

My favorite is red bull


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 6, 2008)

Red Bulls and Rockstar flavors


----------



## Adam (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 6, 2008)

Mt Dew. It was the breakfast of champions when I was working my way through college. Now I can barely drink pop. I think I ruined my gut drinking way too much of that stuff.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 6, 2008)

Adam said:


>



That looks badass! I haven't seen them around here.


----------



## Jason (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lifestyle-health-fitness-food/18193-best-energy-drink-ever.html

Search my friend, Search


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 6, 2008)

I had a "Jimi Hendrix Experience" energy drink the other day. Was actually good.

But the Rockstar + Guava are the best.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 6, 2008)

1.)Mountain Dew MDX
2.)Vault


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 6, 2008)

POWERTHIRST.


----------



## Scott (Jan 6, 2008)

Coffee


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 6, 2008)

garcia3441 said:


> 1.)Mountain Dew MDX
> 2.)Vault



Vault is quite badass.


----------



## Wolfpack76 (Jan 6, 2008)

what about monster


----------



## techjsteele (Jan 6, 2008)

My favorite one is the Rockstar + Guava. It's the only one I can drink a lot of at any given time (which is important when you need to be awakened from the dead!)


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 6, 2008)

i prefer WATER damnit!  i dont trust energy drinks


----------



## playstopause (Jan 6, 2008)

^

 Why?

Mine would be :


----------



## Wolfpack76 (Jan 6, 2008)

Theres a new 32oz red bull


----------



## Stitch (Jan 6, 2008)

Relentless.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jan 6, 2008)

that shit is so bad for you. i used to drink Monster a lot, especially the one w/ the red and silver color scheme. mostly cuz it had the least offensive flavor. i was also really impressed by how good their coffee energy drinks turned out
but after a while i started being grossed out by drinkin them. they just taste SO unnatural and like. i can feel the acidity wearing away at my teeth.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 6, 2008)

shadowgenesis said:


> that shit is so bad for you.



If you drink more than one a day, yes it is.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 6, 2008)

A bit of Speed mixed in my Ribena.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 6, 2008)

the regular Monster (green on black) and Rockstar Juiced in the orange can. i also like Vault.


----------



## Variant (Jan 9, 2008)

I got my home made energy drink right here:


----------



## Jason (Jan 9, 2008)

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Why?
> 
> Mine would be :




Enjoy that aspartame  

Energy drinks


----------



## JBroll (Jan 9, 2008)

One more for coffee (black, double-brewed Sumatra from a press pot), but the Monster drinks are pretty good.

The nice thing about the low-carb ones is that I seem to crash a lot less - no huge sugar low. But I usually have coffee and tea, so no big deal really.

Jeff


----------



## Naren (Jan 9, 2008)

Real Gold is my favorite. It's a Japanese energy drink that comes in a tiny can (the same size as the small coffee cans), a little smaller than Red Bull. It tastes good and you can feel the ENERGY. Supposedly it has tons of vitamins and minerals 'n' junk in it. The Coca Cola corporation puts it out in Japan (just like they put out Aquarius and green tea and stuff like that).






I don't know if "energy drink" would be the correct term since most of the stuff in it is healthy. They're technically called "genki drinks" in Japanese and "genki" can mean both "healthy" and "energetic." Stuff like Red Bull, Monster, and so on are pretty unhealthy, but Real Gold isn't bad for you, actually. But I'm sure the Red Bull and Monster fans would find it too weak and the fact that you can down it in one gulp might be disappointing to some.


----------



## darren (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't touch those things. High doses of caffeine + sugar doens't sit well with me. I have a coffee in the morning and i'm good to go.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 9, 2008)

This is what I get if I want an "Energy Drink":


----------



## Stitch (Jan 9, 2008)

Naren said:


> Real Gold is my favorite. It's a Japanese energy drink that comes in a tiny can (the same size as the small coffee cans), a little smaller than Red Bull. It tastes good and you can feel the ENERGY. Supposedly it has tons of vitamins and minerals 'n' junk in it. The Coca Cola corporation puts it out in Japan (just like they put out Aquarius and green tea and stuff like that).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fucking loved that stuff when I was in Japan. I drank shit tons of Pocari Sweat too - I brought back a couple of those boxes of powdered Pocari Sweat that you make up to solution yourself. Rather akin to Lucozade Sport in its Isotonic nature but Pocari Sweat always struck me as being like 'wet' water. 

I loved drinking it after working out. Wish i hadn't run out.


----------



## Jason (Jan 9, 2008)

Naren said:


> Real Gold is my favorite. It's a Japanese energy drink that comes in a tiny can (the same size as the small coffee cans), a little smaller than Red Bull. It tastes good and you can feel the ENERGY. Supposedly it has tons of vitamins and minerals 'n' junk in it. The Coca Cola corporation puts it out in Japan (just like they put out Aquarius and green tea and stuff like that).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naren could you tell me what the ingredients are? Seeing it's in japanese and I can't read japanese


----------



## halsinden (Jan 9, 2008)

i think its rockstar that endorsed a few shows we did on the last US tour. apparently they may be coming onboard for the whole of the next one in june or something.

i kind of maxed out on them. in general, energy drinks can be hell on the system and actually quite fattening.

H


----------



## darren (Jan 9, 2008)

It's important to note that "energy drinks" and "sports drinks" are completely different things.

Energy drinks usually contain big doses of caffeine (or guarana, a naturally-occurring source of caffeine in the form of a very bitter berry) and sugar and usually some sort of mysterious herbal concoction. The high caffeine and sugar content usually makes them somewhat dangerous to combine with any strenuous physical activity, because the caffeine is a diuretic and you can get severely dehydrated, not to mention the stress the stimulants put on your heart. There have been quite a few reports of high school football players (and other athletes) chugging a couple of these "energy drinks" before a game and collapsing partway through, sometimes with fatal results.

Sports drinks, on the other hand, are usually water with electrolytes, minerals and sometimes vitamins to help replenish the water and other substances lost through sweating. They help to re-hydrate you.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> Enjoy that aspartame
> 
> Energy drinks



I know, you're right. However, it's not all energy drink that contains shit.
For the taste, i prefer sugarless Redbull, but that's the one i usualy drink :




Woah, that pic is big! 

100% natural stuff.
A bit of cane sugar > refined sugar.


----------



## Jason (Jan 9, 2008)

playstopause said:


> I know, you're right. However, it's not all energy drink that contains shit.
> For the taste, i prefer sugarless Redbull, but that's the one i usualy drink :
> 
> 
> ...




 Cane sugar FTW


----------



## playstopause (Jan 9, 2008)

darren said:


> There have been quite a few reports of high school football players (and other athletes) chugging a couple of these "energy drinks" before a game and collapsing partway through, sometimes with fatal results.



That's the problem with people and that kind of stuff : they can't stop after having just one.


----------



## Leon (Jan 9, 2008)

playstopause said:


> That's the problem with people and that kind of stuff : they can't stop after having just one.



because they drink it to help them be faster... then they get dehydrated... so they drink more... ad nauseam


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 9, 2008)

Jolt Cola


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jan 9, 2008)

Not a fan of energy drinks at ALL.

although I do think yaeger bombs are tasty


----------



## thedownside (Jan 9, 2008)

garcia3441 said:


> Jolt Cola



Jolt ftw... But i prefer blue






i think i must now go have one... or three


----------



## Naren (Jan 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> Naren could you tell me what the ingredients are? Seeing it's in japanese and I can't read japanese



On the label in the pic I posted, it says: "Regain your energy immediately! Real Gold nutritional drink. With: aspartic acid, royal jelly, and vitamins B1 and C2."

I've never really looked at the ingredient thing written on the back of the can.


----------



## Psychoface (Jan 9, 2008)

Coffee, Redbull, Sobe


----------



## Stitch (Jan 9, 2008)

"royal Jelly"? 

Reminds me of Loyal Jelly from the Barry Trotter series.


----------



## Naren (Jan 9, 2008)

Stitch said:


> "royal Jelly"?
> 
> Reminds me of Loyal Jelly from the Barry Trotter series.



What's so funny about Royal Jelly?  

Maybe you're just not familiar with this kind of stuff: Royal jelly - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Take a gander.

Edit: Quote from Wiki:



> People collect and sell royal jelly as a dietary supplement, claiming various health benefits because of components like B-complex vitamins such as pantothenic acid (vitamin B5) and vitamin B6 (pyridoxine); it can also be found in various beauty products. The overall composition of royal jelly is 67% water, 12.5% crude protein (including small amounts of many different amino acids), and 11% simple sugars, also including a relatively high amount (5%) of fatty acids. It also contains many trace minerals, some enzymes, antibacterial and antibiotic components, and trace amounts of vitamin C.[1] Contrary to claims by many of those promoting its use, vitamins A, D, and E are completely absent from royal jelly.[1] Independent research has already disproved, or is needed to confirm or disprove, many of the purported health claims, such as reports of hormonal activity (unknown in the bees themselves, the most abundant sterol is cholesterol, which is not itself a hormone). To date, there is only preliminary evidence that it may have some cholesterol-lowering effects, as well as immunomodulatory, anti-cancer, anti-inflammatory, wound-healing and antibiotic effects, though the last three of these effects are unlikely to be realized if ingested (digestion of the substances involved, or neutralization via changes in pH).[3]
> 
> Royal Jelly has been reported to stimulate the growth of glial cells[4] and neural stem cells in the brain,[5] which may account for its reputation as a longer-term cognitive enhancer and as a beneficial agent in cases of Parkinson's Disease.
> 
> Royal Jelly might be effective as an immunomodulatory agent in Graves' disease.[6]


----------



## Nerina (Jan 9, 2008)

I might as well add my ....

When I bartended I used to drink these







180 Tasted really good












I think the bartenders started drinking this because of the name alone, they got a kick of saying "I need Sum Pussie"  They turned me on to it cause it tasted really good....


----------



## Stitch (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe you aren't familiar with the Barry Trotter series, Eric. 

Barry Trotter | Characters & Glossary

Rubbish description, but in the book it is described as having "lots and lots of little kisses from the jelly" or something to that effect. I'll dig out the book and quote it.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jan 10, 2008)

Actually I just thought of my favorite


----------



## Naren (Jan 10, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Maybe you aren't familiar with the Barry Trotter series, Eric.
> 
> Barry Trotter | Characters & Glossary
> 
> Rubbish description, but in the book it is described as having "lots and lots of little kisses from the jelly" or something to that effect. I'll dig out the book and quote it.



Nope, never heard of it. But I took a look at that link and it's clear that "Loyal Jelly" is just a pun off of "Royal Jelly" (which has been around forever) since the description basically just describes royal jelly in a ridiculous and silly style: "a substance, made by a superaffectionate species of bee, which protects the skin." Of course, royal jelly is made by all queen bees. I'm guessing the "protects the skin" part might be a joke about royal jelly's health claims.

Yeah, I haven't read the book, so I can't see the humor in it. It'd be like laughing at calling a song "good can" instead of "good man." 

I assume it's a recent series parodying Harry Potter. Am I right?


----------



## giannifive (Jan 10, 2008)

Yet another vote for coffee here. Espresso, actually, which I make daily on my new espresso machine. The flavor is infinitely more interesting than any energy drink I've tried.


----------

